# maintenance tool pouch



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-To...100647762?N=c2g6Z1z0uu2zZ1z0uu2z#.UktvWXbn-Rg

try this looks like it should be able to hold all of your front line tools


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

fanelle said:


> I am a maintenance electrician in a factory. I have a small greenlee tool pouch that I carry that's just like the klein 5119. I was thinking about changing it up for an Occidental leather 5in1 or an electricians pocket caddy. Do any of you guys own either of these and how do you like them? Particularly interested in the 5in1. Do you maybe have any suggestions of a small pouch like these that I might have over looked? Any input and pics are appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Made in the USA.....:thumbsup:
http://www.toolup.com/occidental-leather_5520_5-in-1-tool-holder.aspx


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I am definitely leaning toward the oxy 5in1 but because I can't hold it in my hands I don't know how it will fit with me.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

fanelle said:


> I am definitely leaning toward the oxy 5in1 but because I can't hold it in my hands I don't know how it will fit with me.


I have one I will send you for free if you want. I dont use it, PM me your address.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

chewy said:


> I have one I will send you for free if you want. I dont use it, PM me your address.


Jesus, can you send it to me instead?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Too late. I've already sent him my address. Hopefully fanelle won't log on till she is mailed.:thumbup::thumbup:

Personally I figure a maintenance electrician should look like he's going to war... full blown tool pouch each side, suspenders, etc. Right?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dead On makes a nice pouch. 
But for a leather one I like my Craftsman model that I customized. It has lasted for ever.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a full two pouch tool belt but I feel like its too bulky. I have a tool sling that has most of my tools in it. However if I'm doing repetitive like lighting, trimming out devices, or troubleshooting something I like to just grab a few tools and go. Also my 4pocket pouch is nice because I can have a few of my more commonly used tools in it for if I get stopped what I'm doing for something random.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Dead On makes a nice pouch.
> But for a leather one I like my Craftsman model that I customized. It has lasted for ever.


I will have to check them out. Never thought to check craftsman.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

fanelle said:


> I will have to check them out. Never thought to check craftsman.


This is the Craftsman pouch. 
Some were in a tool pouch thread I posted a shot of all the tools laid out next to the pouch. It was about a year ago.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I remember seeing that. Didn't you say that you added the plier holders on the front?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

fanelle said:


> I remember seeing that. Didn't you say that you added the plier holders on the front?


 Yes I did. Here is a shot of it empty. s/n 9-4580 
I just saw it on Flea bay for $10, it was called a Vintage professional tool pouch. Hahaha, I'm vintage.


----------



## papa (Sep 15, 2011)

That's the same kind of pouch I started out with in 1977, still have it. Just can't seem to throw it out. I guess I'm getting vintage.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Do you mean the dead on oil tanned pouch?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Sent off to Fanelle today, if he doesnt like it he can pass it on to someone else.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

fanelle said:


> Do you mean the dead on oil tanned pouch?


No its a heavy canvas pouch. 
I'll take a shot and post the stock # tomorrow.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I know what you're talking about. Its an over the a holder bag. That's what I use now to carry my everyday tools back and forth to the factory. I like it but I am looking for something I can wear like a tool pouch so I can take just what I need onto the production floor or onto the roof.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> Sent off to Fanelle today, if he doesnt like it he can pass it on to someone else.


That was nice of you. :thumbup:


----------



## beardie (Sep 12, 2013)

How about one of these kunys


----------



## kered (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a Bucket Boss "Extreme Gear" pouch & really like it as a grab 'n' go bag, to deal with the basics....


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

This is what I take with me to start with...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

fanelle said:


> Do you mean the dead on oil tanned pouch?


This is the Dead On pouch I have at work. It's easy on the belt.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> This is the Dead On pouch I have at work. It's easy on the belt.


Where is the coffee holder?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Where is the coffee holder?


Hahaha,, you got me on that one. 
It gives me a project to do tomorrow, unless the Gov goes back to work. Then I'll have to go back to sleep.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the same dead on pouch. I'm gonna try to post pics of it. It started as a belt pouch but as it got fuller and heavier it became impractical as a belt. So now its my shoulder bag. Its still pretty heavy to carry around. That is why I am looking for a small belt pouch for just a few tools for more specific jobs. However as far as the dead on pouch goes I love it and actually thought about buying a second in case the first one breaks down.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy217/Metal7th/IMG_20131003_160806_753_zpsb05070a8.jpg


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't figure out how to make the actual pic. to appear.


----------



## Double G (Sep 18, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

How did you do that?


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

fanelle said:


> http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy217/Metal7th/IMG_20131003_160806_753_zpsb05070a8.jpg


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

fanelle said:


> Do you mean the dead on oil tanned pouch?


 
I got one of those not to long ago, I have it on a padded CLC belt. Got room for a T5, linemans, strippers, lenox 9-1, demo driver, 1/8" Wiha driver, volt tic, one or 2 pair of cobras and some sharpies and pencils. Good tape clip location and a tape chain. Haven't worn it much, will see how it does when it breaks in. I also have a leather pouch for my leatherman and a polymer surefire holster on the belt too cause I find when I'm working having that stuff in my front pants pockets can be kinda annoying. 



I have the nylon dead on pouch too. Good shoulder bag.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

OK I think I finally figured the picture posting thing out. I have my toolbox at work with most of my stuff in them, but this is the bag I carry around all day. I take it with me at the end of the day so if I get called in I can just grab it and my safety glasses on my dad and walk through the door and start working on whatever I got called in for. Its obviously to overstuffed to be used as a belt but its set up perfectly for its purpose. That's why I am looking for a small tight tool belt pouch for task work.

My full bag


















And all my tools that I carry back and forth to the factory.


----------



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

I just got myself a new tool holder a few days ago Im kind of excited about it. heres my rig as of now. 

clc tool holder on my right and a klein pouch on the left.. also, cs-34(with tools) and a klein 10-fold to the right of the belt buckle for easy access to pull off for small stuff. A klein poly meter holder in the back with a flashlight holder to the right. I rigged some old mountain smith day pack shoulder straps for this belt. works great and still light enough.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I've had the canvas dead on since I started in june. It's roomy but the bottom started the rub against my leg too much. I've since inherited a moderately used clc set and moved the dead on to the back for lesser used tools and staples/wire nuts/screws. The inner walls have started to tear where I park my channel locks. Other than that, it's worked out fine. But I'm hoping for Christmas, the wife will get me the alligator back system I've been drooling over online.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry, I have been meaning to update this. I received the package from chewy. The pouch is great. It accommodates all of the tools that I commonly use. He was also nice enough to send me a receptacle. I found both to be awesome. Thanks again to chewy. 

Here is the receptacle he sent








And this is the pouch all set up


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

fanelle said:


> Sorry, I have been meaning to update this. I received the package from chewy. The pouch is great. It accommodates all of the tools that I commonly use. He was also nice enough to send me a receptacle. I found both to be awesome. Thanks again to chewy.


No problem, glad you can use it.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Richard Rowe said:


> This is what I take with me to start with...


i have those strippers!


----------



## BWilson (Oct 13, 2008)

i have the occidental leather pocket caddy that i used for when i worked shift work it worked great for everyday carry at the time i was primarily an instrument mech so i had channellocks, crescent, 5-1, strippers, a stakon tool and a pair of needlenose and a smitty pack,tweeker fit in my shirt pocket, had a tape carrier on it also, worked fine for everyday carry and a few other techs changed to them also

bart


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

BWilson said:


> i have the occidental leather pocket caddy that i used for when i worked shift work it worked great for everyday carry at the time i was primarily an instrument mech so i had channellocks, crescent, 5-1, strippers, a stakon tool and a pair of needlenose and a smitty pack,tweeker fit in my shirt pocket, had a tape carrier on it also, worked fine for everyday carry and a few other techs changed to them also
> 
> bart


What's a Smitty pack?


----------



## BWilson (Oct 13, 2008)

folding allen wrenches the miedium set up to a 1/4" i also carried a couple of combo wrenches


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## just_a_sparky (Nov 17, 2013)

i ordered the occidental. 5053 electricians pocket caddy . all there stuff is so well made, and not too stiff to break in


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

just_a_sparky said:


> i ordered the occidental. 5053 electricians pocket caddy . all there stuff is so well made, and not too stiff to break in


Really? Just by looking at it, it looks like it's the stiff leather that is always stiff no matter what you do. Good to know


----------

